# nyu tisch - confidential financial form - international applicant



## saintman (Nov 9, 2010)

I have to fill up a form stating my financial needs & how I plan to pay for my studies, or any scholarship I might get. The problem is I can apply for scholarships once I get through.

Any idea how to fill it up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

*bump*

This is a really interesting question. Can anyone who was accepted (maybe even an internatioinal student) let us know what he/she filled in?
Would be highly appreciated.


----------

